# a good day in the blind



## davduckman2010

seasons over next week and all the wannabe duck hunters gave up a month ago but not me and those dam kids of mine they drag me out in the cold snow and wind. but thats when they cant stand it up in canada any more. the just pour in from the north. we got a rare crackling goose yesterday its no bigger than a mallard full grown. first one we have ever seen its tiny and going on the wall they live in the artic circle . the rest are just plain tasty jerky oh by the way strut your calls are a working and we have a wooden enclosed blind with a heater im not that crazy . we killed 105 birds out of it this year going in the morning :diablo:


----------



## woodtickgreg

Good times with the family for sure.


----------



## Wildthings

Looks like a great time


----------



## Twig Man

Glad your feeling better


----------



## Dane Fuller

Good for you, man! Down here in my neck of the sticks we'd get blue & green winged teal early, & then mostly gadwal & widgeon. There'd be a few mallards in the mix along with a couple pins a year.


----------



## brown down

Yea buddy. My second fav hunting sport and I am missing it this year. Give em hell for me. Love waterfowl hunting!!!!


----------



## Kevin

I miss being out on the flats of the Laguna Madre watching the sun come up from the cozy inside of a blind so bad. I miss eating them almost as bad. You're one lucky duck, Duck.


----------



## davduckman2010

going out this morning all ponds and lakes frozen up here except the resivour my blinds on they got no choice but to land here  time to wack n stack there done ::naughty::naughty::diablo: duck


----------



## Final Strut

I can vouch for the tasty jerk part. That stuff you sent me was some of the best jerky I have ever had. It was so good I kept it hidden from my kids and didn't even share. 

That sound like a heck of a pile of feathers you have accumulated Duck as well as some good times with your boys.


----------



## Kevin

Well you're lucky because he sent me some too but evidently the mailman got it! :fit:

Duck you can't let that aroma permeate from the box those postal authorities are notorious for "confiscating contraband" especially if it smells yummy.


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> Well you're lucky because he sent me some too but evidently the mailman got it! :fit:
> 
> Duck you can't let that aroma permeate from the box those postal authorities are notorious for "confiscating contraband" especially if it smells yummy.



lol dont worry kevin i got a new food savor vacume sealer for christmas they wont smell the next box next time :shame::shame: will be makeing more jerky this week your getting some replacement jerky. i let them know it came up missing. those rat bast#$#^ do it again they will get :ireful::diablo::smack:


----------



## davidgiul

davduckman2010 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you're lucky because he sent me some too but evidently the mailman got it! :fit:
> 
> Duck you can't let that aroma permeate from the box those postal authorities are notorious for "confiscating contraband" especially if it smells yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol dont worry kevin i got a new food savor vacume sealer for christmas they wont smell the next box next time :shame::shame: will be makeing more jerky this week your getting some replacement jerky. i let them know it came up missing. those rat bast#$#^ do it again they will get :ireful::diablo::smack:
Click to expand...

Love the smileys. Reminds me of Cougar's responses to my pine insults.


----------



## Kevin

I wasn't expecting a replacement package but I won't argue. Hey that gives me an idea for endless supply of jerky, I bet this next box will "get lost" also. 

:roflmao:


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> I wasn't expecting a replacement package but I won't argue. Hey that gives me an idea for endless supply of jerky, I bet this next box will "get lost" also.
> 
> :roflmao:



lol delivery comfrimation will be in order


----------



## davduckman2010

just got back from the blind had to get some wood boxed a nice flock of 8 gadwells flew in our decoys i think one made it out  the boys just called and there grinding them up right now. i should of stayed damit  duck


----------



## Kevin

Do y'all get many wood duck up there? They were our favorite to eat, them and Teal although I never had a foul tasting fowl that I remember of any stripe. Dad would always smoke the diver ducks because he said they weren't quite a good eatin as the puddle ducks. What little duck hunting I've done inland I haven't had to worry since we don't have divers like redheads etc. here and when they come through I guess they just eat like a regular puddle jumper diet so they taste about as good I bet, although I never even seen a redhead around here so it's a just a guess about their taste.


----------



## davduckman2010

nothing better than teal and woodys kevin we have a ton of woodys here and the teal come through in september. canvasbacks and redheads are not bad . heres some awsome bull gadwells and 2 hens i would mount those drakes but plucked marinated injected with butter and garlic creol wraped in bacon and into the smoker just sounds better yep YUMMMMMM:eat::eat: DUCK


----------



## myingling

Nice shootin


----------



## davduckman2010

thanks mike my boy called in 20 something geese with the call you made us sounds great many thanks duck


----------



## amberjack

Dave u the man when it comes to duck hunting


----------



## Kevin

I just opened a box with two vacuum sealed packages of jerky 5 minutes ago and one of them is half gone already!  Man this stuff is DEE-LISH-US!!! 

A lot of the jerky I've eaten is too dry. This stuff has the perfect amount of moisture. It's dry enough to be jerky yet moist enough that it reconstitutes within a few bites. The flavor is awesome and the texture is perfect. I was afraid it would be too gamey for my wife but unfortunately she loves it too. :fit: 

Thanks Dave. That was very generous of you - I know what it takes to make this stuff and be assured we'll enjoy and appreciate every last bite. 

:thanx:


----------



## davduckman2010

ahhhh new vacume sealer trick the old postman this time no sniffy :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: glad you like it this stuff was made in the oven works great just keep checking inside temp of meat. we have 30 + pounds of fresh meat marinated and vacumed sealed going to be busy. were slamming slab crappies now through the ice now this job never ends.  duck


----------



## woodtickgreg

davduckman2010 said:


> ahhhh new vacume sealer trick the old postman this time no sniffy :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: glad you like it this stuff was made in the oven works great just keep checking inside temp of meat. we have 30 + pounds of fresh meat marinated and vacumed sealed going to be busy. were slamming slab crappies now through the ice now this job never ends.  duck



No ice fishing at all last year, doesn't look good for this year either, no safe ice. In the single digits last week and near 60 by the end of this week. Ice was just starting to form, a few people went through and 1 or 2 died, not worth it to me. I like thicker ice. Guess I'll just wait for spring and do it in a boat, spring walleye run in the Detroit river is just awesome! And all summer long on lake St. Clair.


----------



## davduckman2010

woodtickgreg said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhh new vacume sealer trick the old postman this time no sniffy :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: glad you like it this stuff was made in the oven works great just keep checking inside temp of meat. we have 30 + pounds of fresh meat marinated and vacumed sealed going to be busy. were slamming slab crappies now through the ice now this job never ends.  duck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No ice fishing at all last year, doesn't look good for this year either, no safe ice. In the single digits last week and near 60 by the end of this week. Ice was just starting to form, a few people went through and 1 or 2 died, not worth it to me. I like thicker ice. Guess I'll just wait for spring and do it in a boat, spring walleye run in the Detroit river is just awesome! And all summer long on lake St. Clair.
Click to expand...


i know the feeling greag bought new six man command center shanty last year and all new gear never used it this year i got those dam boys of mine a 600.00 dollar vexlar fish finder seems almost illegal fishing with that thing you can see your jig and the fish comeing up to get it cant miss and a new eskimo 8 in gas auger we got 5 inches on the smaller lakes it will be gone this weekend yep 55 degrees :fit::fit::fit:


----------

